# Grooming pillows



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

For all those who are using grooming pillows- I was reading some past threads about them (saw the links to The Finishing Touch) and I was wondering if anyone has ever made theirs? If so, is the round neck opening basically the circumference of your dog's neck albeit a bit larger? Or is there a lot of room in there? They sort of look like those airplane pillows for napping but smaller (for a Maltese head), is this correct?

I'm thinking of having one made from silk down at the fabric market (another good thing about living here) and I'd like to know (also these things aren't for sale here either). Do you think silk or velvet would be a better material? Also, I'm wondering how many people use these pillows? Are they really that handy or can you get by using something else?

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I showed my Lhasa Apsos, I used a grooming pillow all the time at the shows. I also used one when I first trained the Maltese to be still when I did their topknots. Now that they're trained, I never use the pillow. (Too lazy to get it out I guess.). They now know just to lay their heads down on the towel and be still for me to do their faces and top knots.

They are the circumerance (sp?) of the furbutt's neck -- not much bigger but not extremely tight. And, yes, they look like the airline neck pillows.

I have only seen them made from silk. Mostly, I think, because it doesn't mat the coat.

I know that you can probably get one make in China very inexpensively, so I would have one made and try it with Bisou.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 31 2009, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845711


> When I showed my Lhasa Apsos, I used a grooming pillow all the time at the shows. I also used one when I first trained the Maltese to be still when I did their topknots. Now that they're trained, I never use the pillow. (Too lazy to get it out I guess.). They now know just to lay their heads down on the towel and be still for me to do their faces and top knots.
> 
> They are the circumerance (sp?) of the furbutt's neck -- not much bigger but not extremely tight. And, yes, they look like the airline neck pillows.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll print a photo of one to show the tailor. I have to get some shirts made anyway for my Dad..so I'll might as well make a pillow (and a little harness vest too).


----------



## The Lady E (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 31 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845709


> For all those who are using grooming pillows- I was reading some past threads about them (saw the links to The Finishing Touch) and I was wondering if anyone has ever made theirs? If so, is the round neck opening basically the circumference of your dog's neck albeit a bit larger? Or is there a lot of room in there? They sort of look like those airplane pillows for napping but smaller (for a Maltese head), is this correct?
> 
> I'm thinking of having one made from silk down at the fabric market (another good thing about living here) and I'd like to know (also these things aren't for sale here either). Do you think silk or velvet would be a better material? Also, I'm wondering how many people use these pillows? Are they really that handy or can you get by using something else?
> 
> Thank you for any advice![/B]



I use my daughter's old newborn carseat pillow. It's the same shape, and my furbaby knows what to do when it is placed in front of her. You can make a cover with silk or satin; kindof like a Boppy Pillow. It all works the same. Good luck either way.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have one thats silk but I'd say I only used it twice!
Milo has always been very good at getting his top knot done so I never needed it - just used either his big teddy bear toy(as its always near lol) or a folded towel.

Maybe I'll need it for the next malt though


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love my girls topknot pillow. I use it everyday. I would have it made our of either silk or satin. I'm not sure about the circumference, but I use the same pill for my 3 pounder and my 6 pounder.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

At home I use neckrolls made for babies in their carseats. One is a Hippo and the other is a Leopard. At shows I use a handtowel, folded in half, short end to short end, then rolled from side to side, and held together with 2 rubber bands. If I lose it it's no big deal. And I used the towel at home for a long time before I bought the baby neckrolls. They are inexpensive, washable, and I think they work just as well as any neckroll.

MaryH


----------

